

Skewer – Emacs Live Browser Interaction (2012) - nbaksalyar
http://nullprogram.com/blog/2012/10/31/

======
kaonashi
These types of long-polling setups have a critical flaw: no debugger
statements. The moment you insert one is the moment you lose touch with the
browser.

